# Fostering Cats?



## StaceyAnimalLover (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello, I'm just writing this messaging to see if anyone can help me about Fostering, as I'm interested in doing something with Kittens/cats or even litters with mothers, some time next year I have messaged loads of rescues in my area, I'm waiting on one to reply to see if i can Foster with them, but they haven't got back to me. If anyone knows a rescue that needs some foster homes in the Durham area, that would be fantastic!

Thanks in advance, I look forward to hearing from you 

Stacey


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Bless you Stacey for wanting to help..maybe you heard nothing back as a) it's nearing the end of the kitten season and add to that b) it's the summer holidays so many people due back within a week or two. Sure you will find something to adopt very shortly and many thanks that you want to do!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you rung round all the rescues in your area offering fostering? Cat Chat probably has a list of them, Google might dig out one or two more, so might your local phone directory.


----------

